# i7 11700K   __   how many VOLTS? max.



## plastiscɧ (Jun 13, 2021)

*I have a very simple question*:

how much volt can i apply to a i7 11700K processor MAXIMUM without frying it?
I want to spare him so for continuous use! however, he should not have it cozy. if I would not want to overclock I would have bought no K..

does anyone have reputable researched sources I can get? solid experiences? technical knowledge?! I def. want to go into deeper matter.
i am very grateful for any tip!

greetings


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2021)

I wouldn’t exceed 1.4-1.45

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/memyfv/_/gstkeas


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 13, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> I wouldn’t exceed 1.4-1.45
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/memyfv/_/gstkeas


This is the safe voltage intel published and is using aswell!
I have seen numbers of 1,58Volts.. some OC guides go to 1,585V without any self-criticism.

so u mean this is the "red-line"? i am actual @ 1,474-1,482V..
giong above 1,5V makes me feel really uncomfortable at the moment.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 13, 2021)

I would say keep feeding until you can’t cool it anymore? That’s how it used to be done..


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 13, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I would say keep feeding until you can’t cool it anymore? That’s how it used to be done..


okaaay , that simple?
well i do not want to be kidding. but atm i am @ 53-53-52-52-52-52-51-50
the cooling is no issue. it's not getting above 84°C at full load. if i would do like u asked me for i would fear it would go to 1,6Volts and more until i am hitting the 100°C. Isn't that the path of damaging it?

so reading between the lines; i am looking for an "insurance" not to blow 400€ through the chimney


----------



## Falkentyne (Jun 13, 2021)

plastisch said:


> *I have a very simple question*:
> 
> how much volt can i apply to a 11700K processor MAXIMUM without frying it?
> I want to spare him so for continuous use! however, he should not have it cozy. if I would not want to overclock I would have bought no K..
> ...


Uh....Ask Intel about this.
Because no one knows.

Vcore= VID Request (mv) - (( Current iOUT * ACLL mOhm ) - (Loadline Calibration * Loadstep IOUT)) + (VID Request SVID=200mv), assuming Loadline Calibration is Intel spec of 1.1 mOhms, where IOUT <=245A,
Loadstep IOUT = d1-d0, and max VID=1.520v (1520mv).

SVID "up to" +200mv only for 10900k / 11900k, and I don't know how it works, but "technically" the chip can request 1.720v absolute maximum at 0 amps, which is 1.520v + 200mv.

Unfortunately I was unable to determine the exact effect of the up to 200mv SVID offset and ACLL on 10900k, but RKL performs the same.  It was much more predictable on 9900k.

If your LLC is higher (lower mOhms) than intel spec (1.1 mOhms) you're already technically out of spec if you're running at worst case VID.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 13, 2021)

53-53-53-53-53-53-52-51 @ (1,545V) 1,45V

impressive = i am stopping now (?!)
maybe a very, tiny, little bit more but yeah i am total fine now!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 13, 2021)

plastisch said:


> okaaay , that simple?


Yup.. that simple..

If you cant keep it cool don't run that clock.. pretty simple. It will let you know when it isn't happy..


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 13, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It will let you know when it isn't happy..



*Thank u so much guys! *


U encouraged me in a very positive way. i have had seen so many different guides and endless! pages in www but no1 could give me the clue to execute my whishes to max out my CPU as i even wanted to have it done with the predecessor as well when it was present.

esp. thanks to #6 and #8! it made me quite precisely stop at this point:

_53-53-53-53-53-52-52-51 @ (1,545V) 1,45V [1,595V max.]_


I set it up like following: Stable and I just did not want to be super-greedy about (100) megahertz. I am more than satisfied now. Now it is a real Rocket-Lake.

_*53-53-53-53-52-52-50-50 @ (1,536V) 1,385V [1,625V]*_




PS.: _ScatterBencher had it @ 1.8Volts max. then he was not able to cool it anymore._


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah you'll always hit a thermal barrier first.


----------

